# Manual for Craftsman jig saw model no. 103.0404



## Gil49 (Feb 2, 2016)

I am still another person looking for the operating instructions portion of the manual for a Craftsman jig saw 103.0404. I have the 5-page part list from OWWM but the document did not include the operating instructions portion. Other attempts to download it from different sites were not successful. I'd very much appreciate any help.

Gil Duval, Adams, MA - [email protected]


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/2877.pdf

the last few pages have the operating instructions


----------



## Gil49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------

